

Ask HN: Is there a easy way to migrate from drupal6 to wordpress3.x? - init0


======
ishener
It really depends on what are you doing with your drupal site. How complex is
it. What modules are you using...

But in general, no, I don't think it would be very easy. I would start afresh
if I had to do it. The question is, do you have to?

~~~
init0
Yes, I have too! I have 400+ blog entries...modules it does not really matter
in my case.

